
Play Stadia Pro for free, starting today - chippy
https://blog.google/products/stadia/try-stadia-free-today
======
chippy
I imagine the 14 countries are Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France,
Germany, Ireland, Italy, Netherlands, Norway, Spain, Sweden, the United
Kingdom, and the United States (from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Stadia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Stadia)
)

However, visiting the stadia site from the UK only gives me a Stadia Premiere
purchase option.

------
remmargorp64
I wasn't able to figure out how to actually sign up for Stadia for free from
their home page, but I found a direct link to the sign up process here:
[https://stadia.google.com/setup](https://stadia.google.com/setup)

